# cheap and good motherboard from GigaByte



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have come across a good and cheap motherboard.
*GigaByte GA-945GZM-S2*

price: 2.5 K

*Features*
1) processor supported:
Intel core 2 Extreme//core 2 Duo //Pentium D// Pentium 4// celeron D 

2) FSB supports:
 800/ 533 Mhz FSB

3) Chipset:
Intel 945GZ Express chipset

4) Audio:
6 audio jacks , means support 2/ 4/ 8 audio chaneel

5) RAM support:
2 RAM slots, support upto 2 Gb memory., DDR2

6) Onboard LAN card

7) 1 PCI express slot.........3 PCI slots...6 USB ports.(4 back, 2 front)

price is only Rs. 2500/-..so it can be great deal for building a average system


----------



## gulgulumaal (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds good for a budget system. However one major crippling factor I see is the limit of 2 RAM slots and max 2GB RAM. 

Usually when u want to upgrade the system , the first and cheapest thing to do would be a RAM upgrade. But in case of this mobo, it's almost impossible. No of slots and max RAM possible, both are less.

I wud recommend a mobo with atleast 4 RAM slots (max 4 or 8 GB).


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> Sounds good for a budget system. However one major crippling factor I see is the limit of 2 RAM slots and max 2GB RAM.
> 
> Usually when u want to upgrade the system , the first and cheapest thing to do would be a RAM upgrade. But in case of this mobo, it's almost impossible. No of slots and max RAM possible, both are less.
> 
> I wud recommend a mobo with atleast 4 RAM slots (max 4 or 8 GB).


Even original Intel 945 have only 2 RAM slots.Look at the price of this motherboard.This MOB is for average C2D system.I think most of us here is having Maximum 1 GB RAM..and this MOB support upto 2 GB.

Normal person don't use 4 GB RAM..it is only recommened for high end use like setting server..very heavy animation and graphics work.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2007)

^^I have original 946ghiz mobo and it has only 2 ram slots(upto 4gb).It ain't great but good enough if you are not into overclocking.


----------

